
Fairphone 3 is now available - brunnsbe
https://shop.fairphone.com/en/
======
pergadad
Modular, repairable phone with fair and traceable raw materials (as far as
possible). The companybis a Dutch social enterprise and constantly creative,
innovative and progressing further. Really happy they have been profitable as
well and had s successful investment round last year.

I followed this project from Fairphone 1 and they really have made impressive
progress. FP3 looks great in specs and is with €450 priced a bit better than
the previous one.

------
broabprobe
I wonder, it's not quite clear whether Fairphone 2 parts are interchangeable
with Fairphone 3, anyone know?

I really appreciate that it doesn't come with a charger but does come with a
screwdriver. Their priorities are in the right place!

I've been an iPhone user since 2007 but finally decided that repairability is
not just not just _a_ factor, it is the most important factor in new
technology purchases going forward.

------
brunnsbe
A news article with some more info:
[https://www.androidauthority.com/fairphone-3-1014831/](https://www.androidauthority.com/fairphone-3-1014831/)

------
rvense
Excited to see this - I have been a Fairphone 2 user for a few years now and
have had a good experience (although I know some haven't). I'm going to hang
on to it for a while, but I really hope this turns out well for Fairphone.
They're showing that it is possible to do things differently.

------
karmakaze
The specs are very competitively up-to-date.

Had to scroll around to notice the Google Maps/Play Store icons to figure if
it was de-Googlified or not.

If I wasn't so attached to the audio DAC/amp on my LG G8 I could easily use
this device.

~~~
cm-t
As far I have understand, it will be degooglisable soon.

cf: [https://forum.fairphone.com/t/fp3-fairphone-open-
os/52301/5](https://forum.fairphone.com/t/fp3-fairphone-open-os/52301/5)

------
tmalsburg2
I bought a Fairphone 2 more than two years ago and I'm happy with it. Why
would I want to switch to Fairphone 3? Has anyone seen a comparison of the
two?

~~~
rchaud
I forget, did Fairphone 2 ship w/ Android or a AOSP variant without Google
Play Services?

It's no longer available for purchase, so I imagine these models are targeted
at new customers as well as previous gen customers.

~~~
tmalsburg2
> did Fairphone 2 ship w/ Android or a AOSP variant without Google Play
> Services?

They offer both but Android is default. I switched to AOSP. Biggest (and
perhaps only) downside for me is that location services not rely on GPS
exclusively which drains the battery.

